# Accucraft K4s Whistle



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

On Saturday, I was invited to Peter Szolga's track to witness the running of two new Accucraft K4s. (AML please note NO hyphen)
I had taken along one of my carrying cases to check for clearance with these locos.
As it turned out, there was only one there, but when I tried it in my case, the whistle was TOO HIGH!!!
It was sticking straight up.
So, please note, those K4s owners who do not already know, the whistle should be lying back, almost flat, as per the attached.
The photos of the actual whistles are from a couple of web sites, and I hope that the owners of the sites will mind me using them to show the correct angle. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada




































@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That angle looks like about 37.5 degrees. 

I went out and measured mine, and to my horror, it was 38.2 degrees. 

Well, boy, I fired of a nasty email to Accucraft on the spot! 

hahahaha, just joking of course. 

I have the sparky and the whistle was loose when I got it, probably 2 people on the assembly line fighting over it's position. 

Thanks for the info, I noticed that many of the larger locos had the whistle in that "reclining" position. A clearance issue? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

David, 
Is that your whistle in the photos? I have my Mikado whistle pointed forward as I have a picture of a light Mikado showing it that way, though I have seen photos of the Mikado with the whistle more similar to the photo you provided of the K4s. 

I know on the post war K4s there was a scoop which was under the whistle. I guess that deflected the steam upwards rather than allow it to constrict the view of the engineer?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, tipping the whistle at an angle was because of a tunnel clearance issue on many lines (or just a low highway overpass!)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 03 Oct 2011 07:07 PM 
David, 
Is that your whistle in the photos? I have my Mikado whistle pointed forward as I have a picture of a light Mikado showing it that way, though I have seen photos of the Mikado with the whistle more similar to the photo you provided of the K4s. 

I know on the post war K4s there was a scoop which was under the whistle. I guess that deflected the steam upwards rather than allow it to constrict the view of the engineer? 
Hi Jeremiah,
Looking in my Model Railroader Cyclopedia- Steam Locomotives - the USRA Light MIkado shows many variations.
The plans show it on the right with a short stubby vertical whistle.
One picture shows on the left at about 45 degrees leaning back.
One has it on the left, vertical with a giant scoop shroud around it. 
Another on the left, vertical and sticking up above the dome.
Still another appears to be on the right and leaning forward.
So, I would imagine that each railroad had their own whistles, and would mount them where they liked to.
So, the Mikado is your locomotive, so I would suggest the same, mount it where you like, especially if you have a photograph to follow.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hi David, I see that whistle up on a lot of the models. Here is the video of Joe's engine running on the track and I slowed it down to see the whistle standing up too high. I guess after your pictures, they will all be angled in the proper orientation. *
*Click the following link : *
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD7Oky0Zekc**All the best,*
*Peter. *


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As the whistle is easy to ajust one can choose to run it as he likes. Either laid back or up. Later RJD


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 05 Oct 2011 04:00 PM 
As the whistle is easy to ajust one can choose to run it as he likes. Either laid back or up. Later RJD 
BUT only one way is the 'correct' way!!!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To each his own so anyway can be right for our purpose. Later RJD


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is My K-4 Whistle https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LsKR3BWaYbaVFikwd9kmCA?feat=email


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06 Oct 2011 10:42 AM 
To each his own so anyway can be right for our purpose. Later RJD 
Well RJD,
Not really.
In this case you are talking about a model of a real locomotive, so don't you want it to look correct?
That surely is the whole idea of a scale model, even if it is to the incorrect scale!
So, what the ****, wrong scale, wrong whistle position
Whatever makes you a happy steamer.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Posted By Bob in Mich on 06 Oct 2011 11:32 AM 
Here is My K-4 Whistle https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LsKR3BWaYbaVFikwd9kmCA?feat=email 







Bob In Mich. Now that is a nice sounding whistle. thanks








Peter.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By David Leech on 06 Oct 2011 12:33 PM 
Posted By aceinspp on 06 Oct 2011 10:42 AM 
To each his own so anyway can be right for our purpose. Later RJD 
Well RJD,
Not really.
In this case you are talking about a model of a real locomotive, so don't you want it to look correct?
That surely is the whole idea of a scale model, even if it is to the incorrect scale!
So, what the ****, wrong scale, wrong whistle position
Whatever makes you a happy steamer.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

Gents,
All you all are over looking the most important question; 

How many Rivits, How many Rivits????









John


----------



## RDennis (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, whatdoyaknow - the whistle turned itself to the correct angle when I upended the loco on some foam rubber to work on my axle valve and inspect the running gear!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

See, Accucraft have fitted a 'magic' whistle to the K4s. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

